# How far will you let it slide?



## Ashley (May 2, 2007)

Hm. I don't let things slide if it's a repeat offense. haha I sound like an officer. But driving recklessly really gets on my nerves because it jeopardizes the lives of others.


----------



## Bea (May 2, 2007)

I dont let anything slide


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 2, 2007)

I will usually say something the first couple times something happens, and then if it keeps happening and it doesn't really affect our relationship or our health then I'll leave it alone. You gotta learn to ignore little things if your gonna live with a person and be with them all the time like my fiance and I, who I moved in with a long time ago after we had been dating for only a few months really. But if it is something that really bothers me or something then I'll continue to nag him.


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2007)

Absolutely nothing!

at first i would let slide a few things, when i realized NO ONE, not even your loved ones should make any sort of comments that affect your self esteem and hurt your feelings should be made i stopped him, made him see that nobody is perfect and these kind of comments should not be made, even more because they are supposed to love you the way you are. AND also, to realize that they do things that are wrong sometimes too and they have to learn to acknowledge them.


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know how many times I've been cut off the road and you would see this hot guy with what I can only assume is his gf and she is laughing because he cut me off or other gf would pretend that they did not notice what their bf just did?
I had to start a post and see how many of you allowed stuff like that to happen.

If Jerry did that I would probably just be like "JERRY watch your driving please" and then not say anything else.


----------



## SierraWren (May 2, 2007)

My husband used to make sexist jokes/remarks, which I found really upsetting, when we were first dating. He was raised to believe his wife would do everything for him:cook,clean, take care of the children w/out his help, etc...But I told myself I'd give him a little time and see if he changed--making it very clear I found his point of view/remarks offensive--and he has changed,completely. (Although it did take time...)I really believe that people have it in them to change for the better, especially if someone cares and believes in them enough.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 2, 2007)

IMO one of the best ways to judge a man's character is how he interacts with strangers.

I mean, any man can impress me with words, flowers, and what we do together. But what impresses me the most is how polite he is with food servers, people that work at take out places, etc.

Back in the day, I use to work at a Harveys Restaurant - similar to McDonalds.

I use to handle cash and garnish burgers to customer's likings.

Some men were very polite and others were the biggest jerks.

There was this couple that ordered burgers. Kelly, the sweetest 14 year old you would ever want to work with, was always trying her hardest.

She was about to garnish burgers for this couple. She did not understand what he said and asked him to repeat his request.

He looked at her and said: "I said ketchup, that's K-e-t-c-h-u-p. Spelling it out to her just like that.

I don't know what hurt me more - Kelly looking like she was about to cry or the bit*h that was on the a**hole's arm, laughing at his pathetic mean spiritedness.


----------



## chocobon (May 2, 2007)

I don't let anything slide cuz if I do then I keep it bottled up and later on it usually leads to a big fight cuz I can't act normal when I have something on my mind but hey that's just me!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 2, 2007)

nothing. i tend to point things out when i notice it or a week after but never let it go for far too long. i figured that if i dont speak out he will think its okay with me and keep doing it.


----------



## Momo (May 3, 2007)

As far as driving my boyfriend is like the most reckless I've ever met. But through this I learned a lot about how driving/racing is one of the few things he and his father did before his father became abusive, and how it brought him closer to his friends who were like his only family. So I let it slide. I know it's a part of him and I don't want to change it.


----------



## pinksugar (May 3, 2007)

I'm with cyw1 - it's easy to be kind to people you're trying to impress, your girlfriend, your girlfriend's family and stuff, but it's the real mark of a gentleman when he is kind to those that he doesn't NEED to be kind to.

It's a sad fact (especially working in retail) that there are many, many unreasonable and petty people in the world


----------



## CubNan (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just wondering. With your significant other, when you first met them or within the first year of getting to know them, what sort of things did you turn a blind eye to?
For example:

He is rude by cutting other drivers off.

Rude comments about if you are not educated enough that your not as valued and stuff like that.

I can't think of any other examples, but how many, if any did you let things slide? What is your limit. Do you tend to let it slide more as the relationship time period lengthen?

Those would be deal breakers for me.


----------



## Momo (May 3, 2007)

I just saw CYW's response. I don't know why I didn't before, but wow that's a good reminder. I can't even be FRIENDS with someone who is like that, much less date them. Makes me appreciate how kind my boyfriend is to all people.


----------



## Princess6828 (May 3, 2007)

I pretty much don't let anything slide - if something bothers me I'm definitely going to speak my mind about it with Nick. If he keeps doing it it turns into an all-out brawl (which I better be winning). The only thing I totally let slide is the way he dresses. If I'm not going to get him out of big baggy t-shirts and sweats, so be it.


----------



## Karen_B (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IMO one of the best ways to judge a man's character is how he interacts with strangers.I mean, any man can impress me with words, flowers, and what we do together. But what impresses me the most is how polite he is with food servers, people that work at take out places, etc.

Back in the day, I use to work at a Harveys Restaurant - similar to McDonalds.

I use to handle cash and garnish burgers to customer's likings.

Some men were very polite and others were the biggest jerks.

There was this couple that ordered burgers. Kelly, the sweetest 14 year old you would ever want to work with, was always trying her hardest.

She was about to garnish burgers for this couple. She did not understand what he said and asked him to repeat his request.

He looked at her and said: "I said ketchup, that's K-e-t-c-h-u-p. Spelling it out to her just like that.

I don't know what hurt me more - Kelly looking like she was about to cry or the bit*h that was on the a**hole's arm, laughing at his pathetic mean spiritedness.

Yeah, stuff like that I would not let slide. I can't stand bullies.


----------

